# Sheepshead Spawn Continues



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Friday and Saturday was a 2 day trip with guys from Crestview, Florida. Justin Welch, his dad Robert, uncle David, and brother in law Scott. It was a rough start to the day on the search for speckled trout. We made a thorough hunt around Timbalier Island circling the island through and through with not a bite to be found. After I decided it wasn't meant to be we headed south to where the sheepshead are spawning and they were piled up around the rigs. The first rig we came to we boated 30 heads and the guys wanted to keep catching. The next rig was loaded with them and we had 4 at a time coming in until every empty box in the Blue Wave was full. My counter showed 92. The next day the guys wanted to hunt for bull reds. I searched the coast far and wide at the usual haunts where they are supposed to be this time of year but they haven't shown up yet. At the last stop we got 4 bites and landed 2 then took off for slot reds. The wind was blowing hard from the south and made it nearly impossible to fish the good spots but we gave it enough effort to find 2 lonely slots. Today we have a cold front coming through that certainly won't help the fishing early this week but hopefully its the last and we can get into a consistent spring time weather pattern.

Capt. Rob Dupont
225-776-9820
www.impulsefishingcharters.com


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I was wandering how you could keep so many sheepies but then I saw that you were fishing out of Louisiana. Nice meat haul.


----------

